# Unable to turn off EDGE iphone3g



## jamthescam (Jul 3, 2008)

I have been able to turn off 3G mode quite easily. Unfortunately i can't turn EDGE off. 

If there is a solid way to do this, would anybody mind explaining how i go about this?


Thanks

James


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

You can't unless you call in to Rogers/Fido and tell them you don't want data.


----------



## .tony (Apr 20, 2004)

Try going into the Phone/Network/EDGE prefs and taking out the server name.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

.tony said:


> Try going into the Phone/Network/EDGE prefs and taking out the server name.


Doesn't exist on a 3G iPhone....and has already been talked about to death. Only hacked 1st gen iPhones using a non-AT&T sim have that option.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

retrocactus said:


> Doesn't exist on a 3G iPhone....and has already been talked about to death. Only hacked 1st gen iPhones using a non-AT&T sim have that option.


Tis true! Tis true!!


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*actually...*

the option does exist.

Settings --> General --> Network and your first Box says "Enable 3G" on/off

I've been screwing around with it all night last night.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

webterractive said:


> the option does exist.
> 
> Settings --> General --> Network and your first Box says "Enable 3G" on/off
> 
> I've been screwing around with it all night last night.


Read the OP again. He says that he can switch the 3G, he's asking about EDGE.

Z.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

Switch ON you get the 3G icon Switched OFF you get the E icon. Try removing the SIM and putting it back on. If that doesn't work then try a full reset.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

webterractive said:


> Switch ON you get the 3G icon Switched OFF you get the E icon. Try removing the SIM and putting it back on. If that doesn't work then try a full reset.


?

I don't think you have read/understood the original post.

He was asking if he could shut off Edge. He already knows how to shut of 3G.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Once there is an unlock for 2.0, you should be able to disable data, until then no.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

For now, your provider must block data!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

When they block data, what all gets blocked? Does it affect your ability to use the cell phone for voice? Does it affect being able to use WiFi? Please forgive if this question's been answered elsewhere—there's just so darn many threads.


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> When they block data, what all gets blocked? Does it affect your ability to use the cell phone for voice? Does it affect being able to use WiFi? Please forgive if this question's been answered elsewhere—there's just so darn many threads.


I managed to get my data blocked... everything works as it should.. i can make calls, connect to wifi... and i know both 3G and edge are blocked because on my USAGE... i have 0KB in and out.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sweet, Val23. You can save yourself a pile of money by not getting a data plan.


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can someone confirm that you can turn data off while roaming? Otherwise, people will get killed with roaming data charges.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

petero1818 said:


> Can someone confirm that you can turn data off while roaming? Otherwise, people will get killed with roaming data charges.


Now that's a good question, and reminded me to go check data roaming charges on Rogers site.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

petero1818 said:


> Can someone confirm that you can turn data off while roaming? Otherwise, people will get killed with roaming data charges.


OK s here is what I found.

Rogers.com - Data Roaming Calculator

"The Data roaming charge is $0.05/kb for all services."


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

petero1818 said:


> Can someone confirm that you can turn data off while roaming? Otherwise, people will get killed with roaming data charges.


There is a data roaming (on/off) button in the network settings of the iPhone (1st gen and 3G).


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

On a somewhat related question re:data

Are data plans, something you can opt out or downgrade down the road or is it locked it for the duration of 3 years.
Sorry if this is a bit off topic but didn't want to start a whole new thread.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

What you sign is what you sign. You sign a contract that makes Rogers money. They will only agree to break the contract to make more money. So no downgrading. Only breaking the contract and paying the fee.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

retrocactus said:


> There is a data roaming (on/off) button in the network settings of the iPhone (1st gen and 3G).


I will be traveling in US next month, and I really hope that I can disable all 3G/EDGE data, and just use free WiFi while at the hotel.

Pls correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like I will need to wait for an unlock/jailbreak with app to permit this?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

zlinger said:


> I will be traveling in US next month, and I really hope that I can disable all 3G/EDGE data, and just use free WiFi while at the hotel.
> 
> Pls correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like I will need to wait for an unlock/jailbreak with app to permit this?


Nope...you just need to turn off data roaming...as long as you're not on the Rogers network, no data will be used since data roaming will be disabled.


----------

